# Heehee! True fer me;)



## Denise1952 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 4, 2014)

Works for me!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, I'm about to run out and do some stupid things today, I even wrote a list so I don't forget anything stupid


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 4, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Well, I'm about to run out and do some stupid things today, I even wrote a list so I don't forget anything stupid



Good for you - stupidly, I never make a list of stupid things to do, so I usually end up doing unlisted smart things.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 4, 2014)

Reverse psychology?? I'll try it, to heck with my list!! LOL!! Syl tater, denise


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 4, 2014)

I think one of the stupidest things I did as a kid, was try to ride a bike sitting on it backwards. It just don't work.
Well, maybe burning my eyebrows off with the chemistry set rates right up there.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 4, 2014)

LOLLLLLLLLLL! OMG pappy, burnt your eyebrows off, LOL, sorry, hilarious now, not so funny then no doubt


----------



## Ina (Aug 4, 2014)

The stupidest thing I ever did was believe my mother-in-law when she told me she welcomed me as a daughter-in-law. :hide:


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 4, 2014)

The most stupid thing I ever did (ok, there's more then one) was go snow skiing without taking any lessons, and I was already 18, so I was not lucky like those little ones seem to be.  The only way I learned to stop when I was shooting down the hill goin about 100 mph, was crash, so I did that, all day long, LOLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Stupidity is underrated...


----------

